# where to go



## mulske (Dec 17, 2005)

anyone know of any good perch fishing lakes


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Where are you located?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You should try Devils Lake, home of the state record and the original "jumbo" perch. It is located about 80 miles west of Grand Forks on Highway 2, or about 110 miles east of Minot on Highway 2. Or about 100 miles north of Jamestown on Highway 281. For more info on this awesome perch fishery, check in with www.edsbaitshop.com or www.devilslakend.com

Good luck and tight lines. :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yah, Devils Lake has been so GREAT for perch the last couple years............ uke:

I do understand the motives though.. :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Jiffy - Do you remember last year, when I had to whack you over the head with an email? This is one of those moments again. :******:

:lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Cyber-violence....... :lol:

Ok NJ how is this: (in a "programed robot" voice) The perch fishing at Devils Lake is the best in the world. If you want to catch perch go to Devils Lake. They practically jump out of the holes!!!! Devils Lake, Devils Lake, Devils Lake, Devils Lake, Devils Lake..........(sounds of circuits frying)........Dev...ils.....La...keeee...(pop, bang...FIRE, FIRE)...........bbbbbbbbbeeeeeepppppppppp............ :lol: :beer:


----------

